# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Mod's: Can we get a "Cubify" subgroup please?

## TommyDee

I was hoping we could create a subgroup for the Cubify line of 3D printers.
Either 3DS personal printers, 3D Systems printers, Cubify Printers, 3DS Cube Series.
I'd like to see if there is still talk out there about Cubify all the way back to BFB2000.

Thanks

----------


## TommyDee

I'm gonna take the answer for this request as a "NO".

----------


## curious aardvark

had a look and I can't add new sections. 
So, no I can't do it.

Is cubify still a thing ? 

Quick look shows nothing but 3dsystems - presumably they bought the company.

Most of the catagories here were created by the eddies some years ago. 
Not sure how many of them are still viable companies. 
It's not many, that's for sure.

But us ordinary mods can't create or remove this kind of category. 
not-eddie could_ (for the life of me I can't remember his actual name)_, but is there any real point ?

----------


## TommyDee

Thanks for the reply CA.  Cubify -was- the personal printer arm of 3D Systems.  Cult following now.

----------


## curious aardvark

the your best bet would be to start a stand alone cubify forum.
Or these days a, facebook group.
Probably instagram/whatsapp as well - but I've never looked at those :-)

----------

